# Magia por categorías > Mentalismo >  Efecto de libro

## shark

Este es un efecto de mentalismo que estoy preparando

A ver que os parece.

-	Se presenta un libro y se saca a dos espectadores/as.
-	Se da un sobre grande cerrado a alguien de público para que lo guarde.
-	Cada espectadora elige una página. Y lee el primer parrafo de esa página en silencio.
-	Se deja el libro en manos de la espectadora nº1 y se hace el efecto de las pizarras espiritistas adivinando el mensaje de ese párrafo.
-	Se le da el libro a la espectadora nº 2 para que busque su página, esta no esta en el  libro y se ve parte de la hoja arrancada. 
-	Se le dice a la espectadora nº2 que coja el sobre que tiene el publico y lo abra. Dentro esta la pagina arrancada que falta.


notas: no hay cambio de libro, la pagina rasgada encaja exactamente en el libro

----------


## Némesis

Jolín...
 :Lol:  
Para mí buenísimo.
Una preguntilla, el libro lo pone el público?

----------


## shark

milagros en lourdes, nemesis   :Lol:  

NO , el libro lo pone el menda lerenda


pd: evidentemente se podrian sacar varios libros para que escogieran uno libremente. 8-)

pd: yo cuando hago magia,  la gente no suele venir con libros.   :Oops:

----------


## Némesis

OK, de todas formas es un buen efecto, creo yo.

----------


## wes_wieck

¿y si eliminas el sobre para simplificar en elementos? Entre las pizarras aparece primero un mensaje de la pagina del primer espectador (efecto muy fuerte). Luego anuncias que lo repetiras con el segundo espectador, vuelves a limpiar las pizarras pero en lugar de aparecer un mensaje aparece la propia pagina rasgada (efecto aun mas fuerte).



P.D. En paramiracles aparece una rutina similar apareciendo la hoja rasgada en un sobre. En contra tiene que existe un cambio de libro pero a favor tiene que el sobre se enseña vacio y lo puede cerrar el propio espectador.

----------


## shark

mmmmm, interesante , pero el efecto del sobre en manos del publico desde el principio del juego me parece mas fuerte, que utilizar dos veces las pizarras.

----------


## BITTOR

Shark me parece acojonante tio, muy bueno. Y el hecho de que la hoja de papel aparezca en el sobre me parece buenisimo. Ahora eso si, tendras que currarte una presentacion apropiada para justificar el porque usas pizarras, que es lo que ocurre para que luego aparezcan escritas y bueno el porque de cada cosa, ya me entiendes. Yo lo que haria es que con el segundo espectador intentaria hacer lo mismo que con el primero pero las pizarras esta vez no aparecen pintadas y es ahi cuando le pides a la espectadora extrañado que te diga cual era la pagina viendo que lo que a pasado es que esta ya no esta en el libro, sino que ha viajado o lo que quieras al sobre que tenia desde el principio. Es algo tipo un intento fallido. No se, pero con una buena presentacion ya te digo que me parece buenisimo. Un saludo.

----------


## BusyMan

> Una preguntilla, el libro lo pone el público?


Presto un libro a un mago para que haga un efecto y me rompe una hoja y le rompo a él la crisma...

Ahí puede estar justificado el uso de libros propios.


Le vi un efecto muy parecido pero más directo (creo recordar) a un señor que no recuerdo cómo se llamaba... pero que preguntaré por ahí.

Es un señor con pelo en la cabeza, dientes en la boca y todo lo demás... ¿te suena?

Si consigo algo te aviso... tú págame y punto :P

----------


## quiquem

Shark si me permites una opinión creo que el efecto es mas fuerte con el sobre... que aparezca la hoja arrancada alli donde el espectador tuvo el sobre desde el comienzo me parece que tiene mas efecto porque el juego cambia dandole un mayor efecto final.
muy buena idea la tuya.
saludos

----------


## Némesis

Sé que hay algunos tests de libro con libros prestados. Siempre hay algú despistad@ que lleva alguno en la mochila. Pero si hay que mutilar una hoja, evidentemente mejor usar libro propio.

----------


## zarkov

No hay efecto mágico que justifique mutilar un libro   :Lol:   :Lol:  , creo.
Una opción sería mutilar una revista de esas cardíacas, aunque salga un poco cursi pero más popular. Además se puede justificar un poco más el que el mago sea el que pone los textos y que sean actuales (de la semana).

Pero de cualquier modo me lo tienes que explicar con lubrigante de por medio este verano.

----------


## wes_wieck

Pues si te decantas por el sobre insisto en que le eches un ojo al Paramiracles de Ted Lesley. Con su sobre el propio espectador lo puede mostrar vacio, el propio espectador lo cierra, el propio espectador lo abre y dentro vera el trozo de pagina. (ademas la hoja sale del mismo lado que por donde entro... solo que se abre con tijeras).

Como idea de presentacion puedes estar tratando de convocar al fantasma del escritor que sea y por eso vas a utilizar un objeto personal suyo, un libro.

En la version de Ted Lesley hay otro detalle curioso. Cuando se anuncia que a la pagina le va a pasar algo (o como lo estes presentando) el mago hace un silencio y se escucha el sonido de rasgar una hoja. Luego esa hoja aparecera del sobre que el propio espectador cerro. Me parece muy interesante como atisbo de lo que va a ocurrir.

1 abrazo
Héctor de Pedro  :Smile1:

----------


## Kal-El

El efecto me parece muy bueno, Shark...   :Wink:

----------


## shark

Bueno,  el efecto no es mio, se lo vi realizar hace mucho tiempo a otro mago (yo de aquellas no era mago), y entre lo que me acordaba de como era el efecto y algun cambio que le he metido queda así. 

De todas maneras son bienvenidas criticas (positivas y negativas)  y sugerencias.

----------


## Kal-El

Recapacitando un poco lo que puso zarkov sobre... 


> ..No hay efecto mágico que justifique mutilar un libro...


(Aunque, Padre Zarcov, en eso tambien he pecado alguna vez)... :(  :( 

¿Que tal las revistas?...Ojo, no pongo en tela de juicio la realizacion ni los materiales, pero creo que en poco tiempo te quedarias sin biblioteca   :Lol:   :Lol:  y lo importante seria que el juego quedase para hacerlo una 2º vez (o mas).

Ahora, una pregunta...¿la eleccion de la hoja, es libre por parte del espectador?

Te digo por que me parece un juegazo, donde se podria efectuar, tambien, con la misma tecnica de comunicarnos a un numero de telefono de alguien del publico presente...

Quiza no se entienda lo que digo, pero no quiero dar muchas pistas...

----------


## shark

ambas paginas son forzadas, de distinta manera.

----------


## Pardo

> Es un señor con pelo en la cabeza, dientes en la boca y todo lo demás... ¿te suena?
> 
> Si consigo algo te aviso... tú págame y punto :P


Entonces ese no era yo.....

Hay varias versiones de este efecto, donde la pagina de un libro aparece rasgada en algun sitio. A mi la version que ma me ha gustado es de un tipo cuyo nombre ahotra no recuerdo, que lo hacia con un Crptex y el Libro de El codigo Da Vinci, con lo cual quedaba plenamente justificado.

Al combinarlo con las pizarras, mirate bien la presentación y la charla, pues depende de como, el segundo efecto no seria mentalsimo.... seria una desaparicion y aparición de objeto... a no ser que lo venda como algo paranormal aprovechando el uso de las pizarras.

Salud!
Pardo.

----------


## shark

Aún estoy dandole vueltas a la prensentación, en cuanto la tenga, tb la cuelgo aqui. La idea en principio si era algo con charla "paranormal" , pero lo dicho, aun lo tengo verde (no tecnicamente sino de presentación).

Gracias por el consejo Luis.

----------


## CeReuS

Si lo he entendido bien, me parece muy bueno el truco!

Felicidades! :P

----------


## javimental

Tengo un libro de Juan Roldán donde explica un juego casi, casi igual, lo único que cambia es las pizarras espiritistas por una pizarra normal., es del año 2000 y se llama "Mentalismo, otro tipo de Magia".

----------


## shark

Pues no conocía ese libro.  :shock:

----------


## The Jack

Shark, me permito agregarte un detalle al juego (que como lo describiste esta muy bueno!!!) 

El detalle que te comento es mostrar el sobre vacío y que lo cierre el espectador de esa manera magícamente aparece la escritura en las pizarras (que ya mostraste sin escritura) y luego aparece la hoja en un sobre también vacío!!!


Bueno espero te guste!!!


The Jack

----------


## Carlos.G

Muy buen efecto Shark. La idea inicial que tu describes es una materialización de escritura y una predicción, o una materialización?. La aparición de la página en el sobre en el caso de ser una materialización ( obra del espíritu del escritor, de poderes paranormales tuyos o como lo presentes) podría realizarse mostrando el sobre vacío , cerrandolo y haciendo que la espectadora lo firme  colocarlo entre las pizarras y al separarlas que aparezca escrita la palabra de la otra espectadora y en el sobre la página arrancada del libro.  
Cordialmente.


                                           Carlos.G

----------

